# thickness planer mounting



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

i am in the final stages of mounting my thickness planer to the stand i made. the plans are calling out for a bolt/t-nut assembly. i have 5/16" x 2" bolt that I am using to mount it. I have never used t-nuts before and was wondering what size do i buy and how do they work? i was gonna buy normal washer and nut sets but i figured there was a reason behind them specifying T-NUTS. can anyone help me out here?

thanks
shawn


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Shawn I just simply used 3/8 lag bolts and a washer to screw down my dewalt 734 planer right to the work station. So how did you make out with it.


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Shawn,

I have a DeWalt 735 planer and I used regular lag bolts like Glenmore and it's as solid as it can possibly be. Good Luck with yours.

Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shawn, the reason the plans call for the T-nuts is they stay attached even if you dismount the planer.(for quick alignment) Using regular nylon locking nuts and washers would be fine. The way T-nuts work is you drill a hole, slip the T-nut in and secure it with small screws. You can purchase T-nuts at any hardware store or HD, etc...


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks guys, i should have updated this thread awhile ago but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i have had that thickness planer stand done for awhile now. once i bought the t-nuts and screwed them in i saw how they worked. quite easily as a matter of fact.

thank you guys!!!!


----------

